# Anger Problems



## Blood_Writer (Apr 5, 2007)

Anger Problems.

A couple of days ago, i came to a conclusion that nearly everyone I know has Anger Problems. For example, the other day my friend suddenly clicked. He was sitting there, listening to this other guy sending snide remarks his way when he went crazy. He jumped out his seat and went crazy at the guy, punching, kicking etc. 6 of us had to hold him back, pinning to the otherside of the wall, AND he escaped twice! After we managed to calm him down, we took him well away from the guy he was fighting and tried to talk it out.

Minutes past and he kept repeating to us that he was going to 'Knock out' the guy. Personally, I tried to stop him, explaining to him that it was probobly a bad idea. He didnt care though, he just kept telling me the same thing. Anyway, fortunately it was the last day untl the easter holiday so it wasnt that hard to keep them away from each other. Also, i asked him what had happened, and why he decided to Snap now unlike other times when people made nasty remarks about him. He told me that he's had enough, and that this guy deserved to 'die'.

Another example of Anger problems is this big guy from my class, he's a bit wierd but do anything wrong and he physically and emotionally hurts you in the worst way he could, I just think its stupid. 

Personally, I know so many people who have just snapped and threw themselves at people. BUT, I never have. Probobly because I've learnt to be the better man and walk away or that no one has ever done anything crazy enough to get me worked up.

Well, Ill finished just by saying that I find it rather difficult to say that only a certain amount of people have anger issues/problems, because after what I've experienced in the last month, you'd think everyone was crazy.

Blood Writer.

----

Sorry if there are any spelling mistakes, misunderstable passages or anything else. This is my first ever article and piece of writing on the writing forums.
Blood writer.


----------



## Crepuscular (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, a lot of teenagers have serious anger issues.  It's chemical.  Their brains are still forming, literally.  

Their hormones and testosterone are intense new feelings.  Kids don't understand or care much about being polite or charming or taking into account other people's feelings.  Quite an emotional time in life.  It's pretty cutthroat.  

I know I was angry often.  Most my friends were too. 

But as we all get older those feelings slip further and further away (thankfully).  Anger takes a ton of energy.  Like hatred.


----------



## Uriah (Apr 5, 2007)

I think alot of this stems from the counterintuitive societal structure many people (especially teenagers) feels repressed by. 

Society, modernity, the capitalist money church that places more value on things and actions than it does on ideas and causes (cause and effect kind of cause, not social causes and ideologies), creates a kind of dynamo of negative energy. People feed of off this, our world is fuled by it. 

Road Rage is a great example of this.

The ego, what Jung would refer to as the Self (not exactly the Freudian concept of Ego) is buffeted at all times by restrictions and rules that attempt to modify it, to mold it. The happiest people are those are the least encumbered by society. Just my observation.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 6, 2007)

Chemistry isn't the problem--I say this becuase the majority of people you meet in life don't openly show anger. Do you guys know the phrase: "An asshole is an asshole." Well, that's as much true as the chemical biology of an adolecent brain. There are many reasons for this: upbringing, chemical inbalances, abuse, loss of something important, drugs or alchohol. 

We are indeed animals in the deepest of our core...but there are enough nice people out there to lead me to believe that we can overcome our anger, primal rage, or even past influences. I can't stand angry people. Mean People Suck (the bumper sticker). I stay away from them if at all possible. And I would never befriend an "angry person." They only bring you down--and what's even worse are physically angry people. Fighters. Bottom feeders. I'm not saying we should just kick'em to the curb, I would love to see them get help...but there comes a time in your life when you have to take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## persian_star (Apr 6, 2007)

I think anger problems are about the individuals perspective. Generally, it seems to me that the weaker a person's ability is to see the 'wider picture', the more likely they are to be rocked by things that need not upset them.

For example, if someone is goading you, and putting you down...if you can see the wider picture so to speak, you'll understand that this person has issues, that have nothing to do with you. You won't take it personally and therefore won't need to get angry about it. 

I also think its about ones own stability and sense of self-esteem. To me, if you feel good about yourself, you are more likely to shrug off some flippant negative remark aimed at you. Whereas if you feel quite down about yourself anyway, down about the world in general, you might as well be a fire-cracker waiting to go off.

I also think that 'anger' is a form of defense. If someone does not feel in control of themselves, and they are faced with someone purposely goading them, they will act defensively as a way of gaining some control in the only way they know how to at that moment.


----------



## americanwriter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Some suggestions for revising.*

This is a very rough first draft.  It needs a lot of structuring.  State what you think more directly.  It reads too much like a casual conversation rather than an informative or persuasive piece of work.  I'm not sure who your target audience is, either.  You've got a good topic that could work into a longer piece of work, but it's far too generalized at this stage.  Your readers won't be able to agree or disagree with your point of view unless you define the argument and give them more supporting evidence.  And don't forget to add in the opposing perspective, that it was merely a random act of frustration by someone having a bad day, someone who may not otherwise have issues with anger and self-control.  

Take another run at this and then let us see the finished, polished piece.


----------



## female_writer (Apr 8, 2007)

Good topic.
You should address 'passive agression' maybe- the most lethal anger known to Mankind.. 

85% of all Human interaction is _non-verbal _and Ive always felt a large majority of the population expresses their anger non-verbally.


----------



## cellardoor (Apr 9, 2007)

anger's only a problem when it results in pain


----------

